# Income tax in the Philippines?



## Tom688

Hi.
I have a weird question, I have a few friends who moved to the Philippines (I want to do so myself) and they both claim they pay zero taxes over there.

One has a temporary visa (renewing it by flying out of country now and then) and the other has a permanent residence visa from marrying.

They both get their income from outside the county (online income) from companies situated in another country then Philippines. Thus they live in P, have companies based abroad, get money online and dont have any form of pensions having cut all ties with their countries of origin BUT still have dual citizenships.

They both claim this allows them to get away with zero Philippine tax.

My question is thus, is this even possible?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Unfortunately, I know nothing about the tax system in the Phliippines, but it's entirely possible that the Philippines taxes only income earned locally. Not all countries insist on residents declaring and paying taxes on their worldwide income (like the US and France, for instance).

I'm going to change the header on this thread to see if we can find someone who knows about taxation in the Philippines.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tom688

Thanks Bev.

I have asked around among people I know who live there again and they say this is true, outside income is not taxed.

This would mean great news for me if I decide to move there.


----------



## Phil_expat

Tom688 said:


> Hi.
> I have a weird question, I have a few friends who moved to the Philippines (I want to do so myself) and they both claim they pay zero taxes over there.
> 
> One has a temporary visa (renewing it by flying out of country now and then) and the other has a permanent residence visa from marrying.
> 
> They both get their income from outside the county (online income) from companies situated in another country then Philippines. Thus they live in P, have companies based abroad, get money online and dont have any form of pensions having cut all ties with their countries of origin BUT still have dual citizenships.
> 
> They both claim this allows them to get away with zero Philippine tax.
> 
> My question is thus, is this even possible?


I am originally from the U.S.A. now living in the Philippines. I get a visa extension every 60 days but required to leave every 2 years for 1 calendar day. My income comes from the USA. I do pay taxes in the USA but no income tax on that money in the Philippines. U.S.A. pensions are NOT taxable in the Philippines.
I do not have dual citizen. Having a permeate visa (requiring $10,000 in a Philippine bank) or a visa from marriage does not make one a Philippine citizen.


----------

